# fratelli che non (ci) sono più



## GabrielH

Ciao a tutti,

Pasolini scrisse la poesia sotto però pare che manchi il "ci" nell'ultimo verso di questa strofe.

"[...]Mostruoso è chi è nato
dalle viscere di una donna morta.
E io, feto adulto, mi aggiro
più moderno di ogni moderno
a cercare fratelli che non sono più"​
Sarà una licenza poetica o è proprio giusto?
Penso sarebbe coretto, sebbene io non ci creda, nel caso avesse voluto esprimere che li cerca in queste viscere. Non mi viene naturale pensarci.
Anche se riesco ad afferrrarne il senso, mi viene questo dubbio dato che, ad esempio, se me dicono "_Gabriele non è._" mi chiedo cosa Gabriele non è, cioè spavaldo, burlone, loquace, fifone ecc. Tuttavia, se si mette il "ci" (_Gabriele non c'è_) per me è chiarissimo che si intende dire che Gabriele è presente in un certo posto. È questo il mio ragionamento.

Grazie!


----------



## Necsus

Ciao, Gabriel. A me sembra che qui _essere _stia per _esistere:_ "non sono più", cioè sono morti.


----------



## francisgranada

GabrielH said:


> ... mi viene questo dubbio dato che, ad esempio, se me dicono "_Gabriele non è._" mi chiedo cosa Gabriele non è, cioè spavaldo, burlone, loquace, fifone ecc.


Secondo me quel 'più' alla fine rende completa la frase anche senza _ci_.


----------



## GabrielH

francisgranada said:


> Secondo me quel 'più' alla fine rende completa la frase anche senza _ci_.


Mah, non ci credo...se mi dicessero "Gabriele non è più" mi chiederei altrettanto cosa non è. Piuttosto preferisco credere a quello che ha detto Necsus.

Ho appena controllato il dizionario e ho visto le frasi "_Dio è, Dio non è; non preoccupatevi per ciò che non è; e la luce fu" _quando il verbo essere ha l'accezione di esistere, a cui non avevo mai fatto caso.


----------



## Olaszinhok

Se interpreto bene la poesia di Pasolini, credo che s'intenda: io mi aggiro più moderno di ogni (uomo) moderno a cercare fratelli che non sono più, vale a dire che non sono più tali, non sono più fratelli. In sostanza, l'uomo moderno è poco fraterno e compassionevole, ognuno è un'isola.
Interpretazione personale.


----------



## GabrielH

Olaszinhok said:


> Se interpreto bene la poesia di Pasolini, credo che s'intenda: io mi aggiro più moderno di ogni (uomo) moderno a cercare fratelli che non sono più, vale a dire che non sono più tali, non sono più fratelli.



Allora se ben capisco la tua interpretazione, questi fratelli solidali soltanto non esistono più. Non necessariamente sono morti.
Non posso scrivere qua la traduzione in inglese di questa poesia che c'è nel libro stesso da dove ho tratto questo frammento intanto la mia traduzione alla lettera in italiano di quello che c'è scritto in inglese è: "...fratelli che non esistono più."


----------



## Olaszinhok

Sì, io non intendo il termine fratello nel senso letterale del termine, ma in senso traslato: ogni essere umano potrebbe essere mio fratello, mia sorella. Certo, non esistono più, poiché sono venuti meno la fratellanza, la solidarietà, l'aiuto e il sostegno reciproco.
Ripeto, questa è un'interpretazione personale e come tale (molto) opinabile.
In fondo, ciò che può suffragare la mia analisi è proprio la critica serrata che Pasolini condusse nei confronti della società moderna e della condizione di profonda alienazione dell'uomo.


----------



## Necsus

Ola, sono parzialmente d'accordo con te, dopo aver visto la poesia. Concordo con il tuo secondo post, ma non con il primo, cioè non condivido l'interpretazione "non sono più tali", ma confermo quella "non esistono più" fratelli in senso (tras)lato. Questo è l'inizio della poesia:

[...] Vengo dai ruderi, dalle chiese,
dalle pale d'altare, dai borghi
abbandonati sugli Appennini o le Prealpi,
*dove sono vissuti i fratelli*.


----------



## Olaszinhok

Necsus, con quel _tali_, intendevo dire che non si comportano più da fratelli, ecco perché ho usato _non sono più tali_. Ovviamente, accetto l'espressione _non esistono più_, anche se  in realtà esistono, ma non si comportano più da fratelli.  D'altro canto, sono d'accordo con te sul fatto che il verbo essere, nel contesto citato, può sostituire esistere.
Comunque, al di là della disputa semantica, la poesia è molto bella.


----------



## Pietruzzo

Secondo me i "fratelli che non sono più" rappresentano il passato ignorato e dimenticato, non la mancanza di "fratellanza umana". Per me "non sono più" significa "sono morti".


----------



## francisgranada

GabrielH said:


> Mah, non ci credo...se mi dicessero "Gabriele non è più" mi chiederei altrettanto cosa non è. Piuttosto preferisco credere a quello che ha detto Necsus.


Forse non mi sono espresso abbastanza precisamente, ma secondo me non c'è contraddizione tra quello che ho scritto io e l'opinione di Necsus.

Comunque, per me quel "non sono più" chiaramente corrisponde a "non esistono (più)", indipendentemente da quello se il termine fratello lo intendiamo nel senso letterale o traslato. Insomma, la sostanza è che personalmente la detta frase non la trovo grammaticalmente scorretta senza _ci_. Nello stesso tempo capisco la tua "sensazione", nel senso che - per esempio a prima  lettura - uno potrebbe avere l'impressione spontanea che ci manchi qualche aggettivo alla fine. A questo punto per me (opinione/impressione personalissima) la parola "più" alla fine della frase sembra di togliere questa "sensazione"...


----------



## Olaszinhok

Dopo aver letto per intero, su internet, tutta la poesia e anche qualche analisi del testo poetico, debbo convenire che si tratta della glorificazione dei fratelli del passato e che, ovviamente, sono morti: aveva ragione Necsus. La mia interpretazione era sbagliata, avevo comunque asserito che si trattava d'un'interpretazione (molto) opinabile Ne prendo atto.
Resta il fatto che la poesia è molto bella.


----------



## GabrielH

Pietruzzo said:


> Per me "non sono più" significa "sono morti".





Olaszinhok said:


> Comunque, al di là della disputa semantica


Sì, oltre alla disputa semantica se ho ben capito non bisogna avere il "ci" in quel verso perché il verbo "essere" ha di per sé l'accezione di esistere. Ce l'ha pure il verbo "esserci" e allora per capire una volta per tutte, se ci metto il "ci", ovvero il verbo esserci, (fratelli che non ci sono più) il senso sarà lo stesso?
Penso che io possa dire "Gabriele non c'è più" nel senso che Gabriele è morto ma ovviamente non so se sbaglio.



Olaszinhok said:


> Resta il fatto che la poesia è molto bella.


E che dire di Pasolini eh.


----------



## Pietruzzo

GabrielH said:


> Penso che io possa dire "Gabriele non c'è più" nel senso che Gabriele è morto ma ovviamente non so se sbaglio.


Non sbagli, ma non potevi fare un altro esempio?


----------



## bearded

GabrielH said:


> il senso sarà lo stesso?


Il senso è lo stesso, ma per dire ''Tizio è morto'' la frase ''Tizio non c'è più'' è un modo normale/idiomatico,  mentre ''Tizio non è più'' è un modo elevato/letterario.


----------



## GabrielH

bearded said:


> Il senso è lo stesso, ma per dire ''Tizio è morto'' la frase ''Tizio non c'è più'' è un modo normale/idiomatico,  mentre ''Tizio non è più'' è un modo elevato/letterario.


Ora lo capisco benissimo!


Pietruzzo said:


> Non sbagli, ma non potevi fare un altro esempio?


Beh, non saprei che altro esempio fare.
Comunque con l'ultima risposta e anche con quelle anteriori mi è chiara la domanda posta da me.

Vi ringrazio tutti quanti delle risposte.


----------



## bearded

GabrielH said:


> Beh, non saprei che altro esempio fare.


Credo che Pietruzzo intenda che con quell'esempio tu stia descrivendo il tuo suicidio, dato che ti chiami Gabriel..


----------



## Pietruzzo

bearded said:


> Credo che Pietruzzo intenda che con quell'esempio tu stia descrivendo il tuo suicidio, dato che ti chiami Gabriel..


Infatti. Forse bisognerebbe inserire qualche segno di scongiuro fra gli emoticon per queste occasioni


----------

